# Корзина > НЕсуицид >  Ассоциации. Новый уровень.

## Габо

Попробую проапгрэйдить.
Я начну и разобраться будет нетрудно.
Ассоциации должны быть как можно "дальше" друг от друга. Прежде чем написать свою "далёкую" ассоциацию, вы должны описать "путь", по которому предыдущий человек пришёл к своей ассоциации. А следующий будет, в свою очередь, описывать ваш "путь".

Например:



*облако*

----------


## Габо

*Дарт Вейдер*

----------


## Габо

Теперь, надо описать "путь", как вы думаете пришёл к этому предыдущий человек. Вот, например, кто-нибудь пытается угадать как я пришёл к своей ассоциации:
облако-небо-космос-звёзды-звёздные войны-Дарт Вейдер

И дальше пишите свою ассоциацию и т.д.



Начинаю заново, продолжать можно будет после следующего поста:



*чувство*

----------


## Габо

*Вуди Аллен*

----------


## Hvis Lyset Tar Oss

*Вуди Аллен - космонавт* 

Путь: Вуди Аллен  ------->|
         Дарт Вейдер - космос |  --->  космонавт

----------


## Габо

*Хвис*, ты должен был описать, как я пришёл к *Вуди Аллену* от *чувства*, например так:
чувство-страх-фобия-акрофобия-Вуди Аллен

А затем уже писать свою ассоциацию к Вуди Аллену. А следующий должен описать, как ты пришёл к своей ассоциации.




Сейчас я напишу ассоциацию к *космонавту*, а следующий человек должен описать как я к ней пришёл:

*Московская область*

----------


## Римма

_(интересная игра!)_

Космонавт - полет - приземление - возврат на место рождения - Московская область


Следующая ассоциация (к *Московской области*, правильно?)

*Грамотность русского языка*

----------


## Freezer2007

*Московская область* - столица - понты - искаверканый русский язык - плохая грамотность русского языка- *грамотность русского языка*

*Орёл*

----------


## РозмариН!

*граматномть русского языка* -школа- хорошая учеба-похвала- да ты *Орел!*

*Банк*

----------


## TUSKA

Наверное,туплю.

Орёл-решка-монета-банк(там хранятся).

Англия.

----------


## Hvis Lyset Tar Oss

*Банк* - монета - богатство - зажиточность - спокойствие - консервативность - *Англия*

Депрессия

----------


## bugfly

*Англия* - всё есть - ничего ненадо - поиска нового нет, одно стояние на месте - духовного роста нет - *Депрессия*

Технологии

----------


## РозмариН!

*Депресиия* - чувство подавленности и одиночества - один в большом городе - урбанизм - дома, машины, заводы - *технологии*


*Дарвин*

----------


## Габо

*технологии*- прогресс - достижения - рекорды - рекорд лейблы - музыка - Рэй Чарльз - *Чарльз Дарвин*


*Управляемая демократия*

----------


## РозмариН!

*Дарвин* - эволюция - история - государственный строй - демократия- *управляемая демократия* 

*Быдло*

----------


## Fan

гопник (и так ясно)

----------


## Габо

*Fan* - редиска.

*Управляемая демократия* - Путин - избиратели - обыватели - рабы - *быдло*



*трансцендентальность*

----------


## Бритни Булгакова

Э-э-э, *быдло* - первая принятая Габо галлюциногенная таблетка - отсутствие галла - вторая приятая Габо галлюциногенная таблетка - *трансцендентальность*

P.S. *Габо*, я надеюсь, ты понимаешь шутку  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:  

*кипяток*

----------


## Freezer2007

*трансцендентальность* - большое, непонятное слово - мозги больно - словно *кипятком* облили)))))

АЭС

----------


## Бритни Булгакова

*кипяток* - мой горячий утренний чай - прекрасное начало дня - мульт Симпсоны - мистер Бернс  :Smile:   - *АЭС*

*одеколон*

----------


## Римма

*Одеколон* - выпивка небогатых людей - бомжи - социальная неустроенность населения - Россия - *Ж@па*

----------


## TUSKA

*Римма* а дальше?

----------


## Римма

Sorry! (рассеянная стала...   :Smile:  ) 

Следующая ассоциация такая...

*Ж@па - Иллюзия*

----------


## TUSKA

хм-м...попа-многие из нас в ней-потому что мечты не сбываются-мечта-иллюзия.
Фу,как тупо написано...

Иллюзия-кактус.

----------


## Римма

Иллюзия - плохое зрение - сесть не глядя - на кактус

Кактус - Программа

----------


## TUSKA

> сесть не глядя - на кактус


 больно!

Кактус-стоит рядом с компом(есть поверье,что это полезно)-соответственно,сам комп-программа.

Программа-фитнесс.

----------


## Римма

Программа - Интернет - много убитого времени - еда за компом - надо заняться собой - спортзал - Фитнес

Фитнес - Легкомыслие

----------


## NamelessChild

*фитнес* - клуб - жены олигархов - мозги отдыхают - *легкомыслие*

легкомыслие - уборщица

----------


## Slipknot

*легкомыслие*-плохая учеба-вылет из школы-поиск работы-работа *уборщица*


*Линукс*

----------


## NamelessChild

*Уборщица* - уборка - пыль - комп - ОС - *Линукс*

Линукс - Джек-Воробей

----------


## Габо

*Линукс* - операционная система - Виндоуз - Майкрософт - куча бабок - Джонни Депп - *Джек-воробей*

Джек-воробей - безымянное дитя

----------


## Slipknot

Джек воробей-кличка-все забыли нормальное имя-безымянное дитя.

Безымянное дитя -Человек ИНдиго

----------


## NamelessChild

*Безымянное дитя* - забыли дать имя - странность - не такой, как все - *человек-индиго*

Человек-индиго - Levi's

----------


## Габо

*Человек-индиго* - эволюция - повышение интеллекта - уменьшение насилия - спокойствие - классическая музыка - Иоганн Штраус(кстати, написал оперетту "Индиго") - Леви Штраус - *Levi's*
Levi's - апокалипсис

----------


## NamelessChild

*Габо*
Расскажи сам, а?)
Эту ассоциацию никто и никогда не разгадает.

----------


## Габо

*NamelessChild*, сейчас будет сделано)

*Levi's* - Юджин Ливай - актёр - голливуд - США - мировой жандарм - "ястребы" - сумасшедшие силовики - ядерная война - *апокалипсис*


*апокалипсис* - *искусственный интеллект*

----------


## Lil' and crazzy

*апокалипсис* -конец света - неизведанное- будущее - развитие -изобретения -машины - роботы - *искусственный интелект*. (надо же получилось))))

*искусственный интеллект - пустота*[/b]

----------


## NamelessChild

*искусственный интеллект* - восстание роботов - истребление людей - *пустота*


*пустота - мусоропровод*

----------


## Габо

*пустота* - чувство - смысл - желания - контроль - *мусоропровод*(сбрасываем туда чувства)

*мусоропровод* - *надежда*

----------


## NamelessChild

*мусоропровод* - старые вещи - ремонт в квартире - новая жизнь -* надежда*


*надежда - Гринвич*

----------


## Габо

*надежда* - мечты - грусть - меланхолия - туман - туманный альбион - Британия -*Гринвич*

*Гринвич* - *Кецалькоатль*

----------


## NamelessChild

*Гринвич* - меридиан - география - Толлан (Тула 8)  :lol: ) - *Кецалькоатль*

*Кецалькоатль - 12*

----------


## Alexx

12 - 12 часовых поясов... (я правильно понимаю?  :Smile: )
12-шторм...  :Smile:  это легко...

----------


## Габо

*NamelessChild*, а с Тулой-то как получилось)


*Кецалькоатль* - язычество - христианство - апостолы - *12*


*12* - *айны*

----------


## Alexx

...меня что-то проигнорировали...   :Smile:  что-то не так понял? Габо?

----------


## Габо

*Alexx*, извини, не заметил твой пост, интернет тормозит.

А по правилам, ты должен был пройти с помощью ассоциаций от "Кецалькоатля" до "12". Ты посмотри выше, поймёшь всё сразу.

----------


## NamelessChild

> 12 - 12 часовых поясов... я правильно понимаю?


 У *NamelessChild* всегда все гораздо проще:
Кецалькоатль - много букаФ - 12 :lol: 




> NamelessChild, а с Тулой-то как получилось)


  Уже начинаю чувствовать принадлежность к древним богам.


*12* - 12 месяцев - сказка - фольклор  - народ - *айны*
*айны - Ален Делон*

----------


## Габо

*айны* - Япония - страна - Франция - *Ален Делон*

*Ален Делон* - *коагуляция*

----------


## NamelessChild

*Ален Делон* - не пьет одеколон) - одеколон - капли - частицы - *коагуляция*

*коагуляция  -  дождь*

----------


## Габо

*коагуляция* - сгущение - тучи(сгущаются) - *дождь*


*дождь* - *великий кормчий*

----------


## Val

*кормчий* кормит, стоит на корме, пачкает корм *еда*
*
еда - приманка*

----------


## Lelarna

*еда* - охота - *приманка*

*приманка* - *прах*

----------


## NamelessChild

_Val, не по правилам немного, но оригинально)_

*приманка* - добыча - вертел - кости - *прах*


*прах - цветы*

----------


## Lelarna

_Прах-земля-удобрение-клумба-цветы

Цветы - темный тоннель_

----------


## ER

цветы-венок-могила-смерть-тёмный тоннель

Тёмный тоннель - автомобиль

----------


## Lelarna

_




 Сообщение от Габо

Ассоциации должны быть как можно "дальше" друг от друга.


  А то так неинтересно..._

----------


## Slipknot

*темный тоннель*-дорога-транспорт-*автомобиль*
*автомобиль*-*юрий Никулин*

----------


## Lelarna

_Автомобиль - памятники автомобилям    - памятник Юрию Никулину - Юрий Никулин

Юрий Никулин - балет_

----------


## Габо

*Юрий Никулин* - известный артист - Майя Плисецкая - *балет*

*балет* - *гевюрцтраминер*

----------


## NamelessChild

*балет* -  искусство - утонченность - вино - *гевюрцтраминер*

*гевюрцтраминер - Крошка Цахес*

----------


## Габо

*гевюрцтраминер* - Германия - Эрнст Те́одор Ви́льгельм Амаде́й Го́фман - *Крошка Цахес*

*Крошка Цахес* - *грогги*

----------


## NamelessChild

*Крошка Цахес * - коротышка - уносит ветром - еле держится на ногах - * грогги* 
* грогги - яичница с беконом*

----------


## Габо

*грогги* - нокдаун - бокс - апперкот - яичница из лица  :Smile:  - *яичница с беконом*

*яичница с беконом* - *говорящие с ветром*

----------


## Crystal_Lake

*scratch* !

*яичница с беконом* - завтрак - утро - новый день - ничего нового - однотипность - апатия - депрессия - самоубийца - крыша - стоящий на крыше - холодный ветер - слушающий ветер - *говорящий с ветром*

*говорящий с ветром* - *фюрер*

----------


## Black Angel

*говорящий с ветром* - слова - мысли - мозг - память - история - Вторая мировая война - Гитлер - *фюрер*

*фюрер* - *айсберг*

----------


## kasiwagi

фюрер - адольф гитлер - вторая мировая война - крах третьего рейха - новая швабия - антарктида - айсберг.
айсберг - раскрытая ладонь

----------


## Black Angel

*айсберг* - лед - холод - одиночество - страдания - поддержка - друг - протянутая рука - *раскрытая ладонь*

*раскрытая ладонь* - *Америка*

----------


## Lil' and crazzy

раскрытая ладонь - рука - человек - бесчувственность - камень - статуя - статуя свободы - америка

америка - шкаф

----------


## Чёрная Роза

америка - высокий уровень жизни - бизнес - деньги - покупательская способность - дорогая мебель - шкаф

шкаф - развод

----------


## Black Angel

*шкаф* - предмет мебели - квартира - быт - семья - ссоры - *развод*

*развод* - *самолет*

----------


## Чёрная Роза

развод - суд- волотита - усталость - решение отдохнуть - поездка на курорт - билет - самолёт. 

самолёт - рыбалка

----------


## Black Angel

*самолет* - полет - воздух - состав воздуха - кислород - дыхание - виды дыхания - жабры - рыбы - *рыбалка*

*рыбалка* - *психология*

----------


## Чёрная Роза

рыбалка - друзья - бутылка водки - алкголизм - проблема - психология 

психология - тюрьма

----------


## Black Angel

*психология* - психолог - человек - мысли - желания - нехватка возможностей - замысел - преступление - *тюрьма*

*тюрьма* - *лужайка*

----------


## Чёрная Роза

тюрьма - амнистия - радость - повод - шашлыки  - лужайка 

лужайка - драка

----------


## Black Angel

*лужайка* - шашлыки - пиво - водка - спор - *драка*

*драка* - *младенец*

----------


## [underlover]

*драка* - недопонимание - нехватка навыков общения - детство - *младенец*

*младенец* - *кастрюля*

----------


## Black Angel

*младенец* - взросление - витамины - питание - еда - готовка - плита - *кастрюля*

*кастрюля* - *чернила*

----------


## Чёрная Роза

кастрюля - суп - хулиган - чернила

чернила - пальто

----------


## Black Angel

*чернила* - краска - призводство - одежда - *пальто*

*пальто* - *конь*

----------


## Чёрная Роза

пальто - одежда - человек - всадник - конь

конь - огонь

----------


## Black Angel

*конь* - всадник - рыцарь - сражение - война - разруха - пожар - *огонь*

*огонь* - *песок*

----------


## ♣♣♣

песок - поддон - клетка - канарейка

канарейка - таможня

----------

